# Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

Hello Walter,

I had use a 12 volt pump that was design for RV use which can take 180 
degree F. temperature. The problem was that this pumps are diaphragm pumps 
and are vary noisy. I change this pump out with a standard circulator pump 
made by TaCo which is about 2 inches in diameter and 4 inches long. It is a 
120 vac at .5 amp pump at 1/40 hp that is design for heating systems.

I use a 12 volt to 120 volt small inverter to run this motor for my heating 
system plus a another 120 volt 1 gallon a minute Maxi-Jet 1200 pump which is 
use for fish tanks that you can get from a Aquarium store for water cooling 
my Zilla. It is very quiet and cannot hear it run. You can get these type 
of pumps from a heating supply dealer or even some hardware stores have 
these type of pumps for heating systems.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Walter Guinon" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, November 27, 2007 7:34 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Water cooling pump


>
> I need a 12V pump to circulate cooling water to my home brew motor
> controller. What is the best way to go with regard to noise level and
> reliability?
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/Water-cooling-pump-tf4882081s25542.html#a13971785
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

I was going to suggest the pumps for DC hydronic systems, depending on
GPM needed. http://www.backwoodssolar.com/catalog/pumps.htm#MARCH%20HOT%20WATER%20CIRCULATING%20PUMPS



> Mark Eidson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Try the water cooling systems for PCs:
> >
> > http://www.highspeedpc.com/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

I'm using a small 12v marine bilge pump, very
inexpensive and quiet, it runs under the water.
Jack



> --- Mark Eidson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'm using an acetone heat pipe on my electric
> > motorcycle that requires
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

Hi Walter and all,


> I need a 12V pump to circulate cooling water to my home brew motor
> controller. What is the best way to go with regard to noise level and
> reliability?


I've sold quite a few of the Laing pumps, and had pretty good results:

http://evsource.com/tls_cooling.php

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

I tried and was disappointed. I ended up with the pump from 
http://www.evsource.com/

And am now very happy. The computer pump had difficulty maintaining prim
and with any dirt, and just plain meeting spec.

But I do use 120mm fan on the typical pc radiator and it has been fine
in the 106 degree summers with the fan on medium, it did overheat when
on low once.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> On 27 Nov 2007 at 9:35, Mark Eidson wrote:
> 
> > I'm using an acetone heat pipe on my electric motorcycle that requires
> > no circulation motor or maintenance.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> Walter Guinon wrote:
> > I need a 12V pump to circulate cooling water to my home brew motor
> > controller. What is the best way to go with regard to noise level and
> > reliability?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> you wrote:
> 
> 
> >Given that you have home brew controller, a $15 fish tank pump
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

Victor, you are a jerk.



> --- Metric Mind <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Walter Guinon wrote:
> > > I need a 12V pump to circulate cooling water to my
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

I don't understand. Why do you say so?



> Jack Murray <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Victor, you are a jerk.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

Actually, let me rephrase that. Why do you say so on the list?
If you want to pick a fight with Victor, why don't you email him privately?
Also, if you want to castigate me for asking these questions, or
inform me about why you think that about Victor, or talk about
anything at all, perhaps it would be better to email directly, unless
there is information that you think the members of the list need to
know.



> Andrew Kane <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I don't understand. Why do you say so?
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

sorry, I hit the wrong button, let me rephrase that 
Victor's post was condescending and that he can take
his $200 pump and advertise it like a real business
instead of pushing it on this homebrew list like most
of his posts.

Otmar has said an aquarium pump is fine for a Zilla

Jack



> --- Andrew Kane <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Actually, let me rephrase that. Why do you say
> > so on the list?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

Hi all,

Just back from EVS-23, lots of new updates and saw interesting
new hardware shown. New BRUSA hybrid (synchronous-induction in one)
motor was a hit and I was surprised how relatively inexpensive
the package (in quantities) cost. Kokam was excited to see
my BMS as if made for them, they wanted one right there 
It was nice to meet few people who do something to make
change! Plug-in Prius team was there, it was great to see
Bill Dube, Oat, Gadget and few others I know personally.
in general lots of attention to PHEVs



> Jack Murray wrote:
> > Victor, you are a jerk.
> 
> ???
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> > Jack Murray wrote:
> >> Victor, you are a jerk.
> >
> > ???
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> Metric Mind <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi all,
> >
> > Just back from EVS-23, lots of new updates and saw interesting
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

"meant for the job" is victors $200 pump,
but "homebrew" a $15 pump "appropriate" ?

That is a condescending post, and denegrades the
homebrew builder, which is basically everyone on the
list, and in particularly my goal and that which I
believe these lists are for, is finding less expensive
ways to do things. Anyone can call a vendor and buy
what they sell, no mailing list needed for that.
And it isn't the first time Victor's "my expensive
stuff is so superior to yours" attitude is on display.

If victor referenced where to buy this OEM pump
directly and not through him, maybe you can not call
it advertising. Or simply said something along the
lines of "we sell this water pump", it would be
"matter of fact", maybe it wouldn't have pissed me
off. And I certainly have no problem with being in
business selling EV parts, cheap or expensive, its a
free market.

And btw, I apologized for the jerk statement, I did
not mean that to be sent, I was still editing the
email.
I've been using a new email system, and it makes it
very easy to delete things now, I read only maybe 10%
of whats posted anymore, otherwise I'd drop the list
altogether. I'm busy working in my shop.

Jack

>>>>
Bosch automotive mag. drive water pump with BLDC motor
meant for
the job, but unfortunately it's > $200:

http://www.metricmind.com/water.htm

Given that you have home brew controller, a $15 fish
tank pump
or RV 12V utility pump may be more appropriate choice.



> --- David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Dec 7, 2007 7:33 PM, Metric Mind
> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

> If victor referenced where to buy this OEM pump
> directly and not through him, maybe you can not call
> it advertising. Or simply said something along the
> lines of "we sell this water pump", it would be
> "matter of fact", maybe it wouldn't have pissed me
> off. And I certainly have no problem with being in
> business selling EV parts, cheap or expensive, its a
> free market.

A similar or the same pump can be found elsewhere if you have 
something against spending any money at MetricMind, but they won't be 
much cheaper:

http://www.daviescraig.com.au/main/display.asp?pid=27
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280157250159
http://www.absak.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/217
http://www.jabsco.com/files/itemdoc125571.pdf

If you want used versions, search for intercooler pumps on eBay - 
Vicor's version were/are used in BMWs. Being magnetically-coupled and 
BLDC, they should have a pretty high MTBF.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*

Jack,

I see where you are coming from and, yes, you did apologize. I took
Victor's statement quite differently. Having spent many years in
various countries I tend to look for the positive intent of what
people say. I took what he said more like "if you want one made
specifically for the job there are those like the one I sell which is,
unfortunately, a whopping $200, but since you are doing a home brew
conversion the cost might not agree with your philosophy/budget. If
that is the case then a $15 pump might align more closely with your
philosophy/budget."

That said, I shouldn't have re-quoted what you said and just made my
statement. My intent was not to slap you in the face again. It was to
let Victor know that I viewed his post and contribution differently.

BTW, your response to my post was very professional. I hope mine comes
across the same.

-- 
David D. Nelson

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1328

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> Metric Mind <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Walter Guinon wrote:
> > > I need a 12V pump to circulate cooling water to my home brew motor
> > > controller. What is the best way to go with regard to noise level and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> Evan Tuer wrote:
> 
> >> Bosch automotive mag. drive water pump with BLDC motor meant for
> >> the job, but unfortunately it's > $200:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> Evan Tuer wrote:
> >> I'll just add my opinion that these are excellent pumps...
> 
> Metric Mind wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Water cooling pump*



> On 11 Dec 2007 at 4:03, Metric Mind wrote:
> 
> > people on EVDL is just wrong crowd to market them to.
> 
> ...


----------

